# Wade Kicks preview...



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Here are some of Wades shoes that are coming out, he has two new pairs that are coming out, one are some new casuals coming out, the others are his oncourt signature shoes and theres one pair that i dont know to much about..Heres some pics below:










































































The Wades, These are his on court shoes coming out this november..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow those casuals are awesome. I love that brown/gold trim. I just bought the Wade County's too so I'm gonna look like such a fanboy after i buy these. :biggrin:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

:drool:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Go DJ! said:


> :drool:



I cant wait for those to come out..


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

They're all ugly as hell if you ask me.

The casual ones are ok, I guess... 

But the other ones are ugly as hell.


----------



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

sMaK said:


> They're all ugly as hell if you ask me.
> 
> The casual ones are ok, I guess...
> 
> But the other ones are ugly as hell.


 Yeah, I really don't like the Wade's either. Everything above looks alright though.


----------



## g_leilani0111 (Aug 19, 2005)

That 8 milliseconds is kinda hot, even though it's probably a small detail that you can't see. I still want the Wade county's.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

The casuals look like adidas classics with a converse thing on the side. They didn't do a very good job on Wade's shoes IMO.


----------



## Number 2 (May 13, 2005)

Wow. I think his on court sneakers are tight. They weren't here but the black ones look really good too. you've got to remember these are basketball shoes...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Number 2 said:


> Wow. I think his on court sneakers are tight. They weren't here but the black ones look really good too. you've got to remember these are basketball shoes...


Yeah, there hott, oh and i was lookin up some stuff and heard that it says in the new Kicks Magazine, featuring Wade, that his on court Signaure shoes will be $90. I mean thats not cheap, but for these days, thats not bad.


----------



## Number 2 (May 13, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Yeah, there hott, oh and i was lookin up some stuff and heard that it says in the new Kicks Magazine, featuring Wade, that his on court Signaure shoes will be $90. I mean thats not cheap, but for these days, thats not bad.


not bad at all. I just hope the traction on these things is better than the shoes he wore last year. Man, it seemed like he would slip and go down once a game.


----------

